

Subscription service startups are the hot new thing - bond
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/10/07/subscription-service-startups-are-the-hot-new-thing/

======
AskGeeser
In my opinion subscription services can be lucrative and valuable if you are
able to start a venture that is of value to your target customer. You
certainly need to spend a sufficient amount of time training your customer
service department. Your site would need to be user friendly due to requesting
subscriptions can quickly daunt the potential customer if they most go through
lengthy questionnaires or profiles. Almost anything can possibly be converted
to a subscription but in this economy it would be a great marketing tactic to
have at least somethings of a value free of charge until you develop a
reputation. I believe this trend will be short-lived because it generally
seems the deployment of the site to be somewhat rapid due to limited
requirements of customization due to similarities as far as web designing
goes. The main concern would be the product and you most certainly would need
more than one product in order to be able to compete.

